# Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger



## PeterBoden (19. Apr. 2012)

Die Überschrift hätte wohl auch ‚Impellerteichsauger’ lauten können, so herum trifft sie den Kern der Sache doch exakter.

Der Erste, eilends nach der Befüllung meines [thread=33275]*Schwimmteiches*[/thread] angeschaffte ‚Teichsauger’ aus dem Baumarkt erwies sich schnell als viel zu leistungsschwach. 
Ein NoName-Produkt aus dem fernen Osten mit einer lauten Luftturbine welche durch den Ansaugschlauch seinen 15 l Tank in etwa einer halben Minute befüllt und der sich dann automatisch über eine Ablauföffnung in die Umgebung bzw. den angeschlossenen Ablaufschlauch entleert. 

Eine Notlösung. Vielleicht war sie nur gewählt um auf die Schnelle überhaupt einen Teichsauger zu haben.

In den langen Wintermonaten war genug Zeit um sich über die verschiedenen Arten von Teichsaugern zu informieren. Recht schnell stößt man auf die Impellerpumpen, ein Besuch bei einem Fischteichfreund welcher so ein Exemplar seit längerem verwendet tat ein Übriges

Das Prinzip der Impellerpumpe kann man z.B. hier *bei Wikipedia* erkennen.

Ein elastisches Flügelrad dreht sich in einem unregelmäßig oval geformten Pumpengehäuse, es entsteht eine Unterdruck- und eine Überdruckseite welche über die dort angebrachten Rohrstutzen die Ansaugöffnung respektive die Abflussöffnung ergeben.
Es ist leicht ersichtlich, das Fremdkörper im Transportmedium kein Hindernis darstellen, jedenfalls so lange sie noch in die einzelnen Flügelradkammern im Pumpengehäuse passen.

Diese Impellerpumpen werden seit vielen Jahren produziert, sie sind keine Erfindung der Teichbranche. Hauptsächlich finden sie heute Einsatz beim Abpumpen von Maischen (Mostereien, Keltereien), Lebensmittelindustrie (Milchprodukte) und natürlich in der chemischen Industrie. 
Das derartige Pumpen für die Absaugung von Teichen einen weiteren idealen Anwendungsfall darstellen liegt auf der Hand und so werden sie eben auch als Teichsauger vertrieben.

Dank einem etwas älteren Beitrag aus dem Forum bekam BoFiTec den Zuschlag und vor ein paar Tagen trudelte der Teichsauger per Spedition an.

 
(die 16A Verlängerung und der C-Schlauch waren nicht im Lieferumfang)

12000 l/h leistet er bei einer Förderhöhe von Null dank einem 2,2 kW Drehstrommotor und kostet momentan 965 .- €. Auf einen Steinabscheider habe ich verzichtet, ich habe keine größeren Steine bei mir. Andererseits, ein Steinabscheider ist auch nur ein stinknormaler Vorfilter mit einer Maschenweite im Millimeterbereich welcher konstruktivbedingt leicht zu reinigen ist. Er verhindert das größere Fremdkörper das Pumpengehäuse gelangen. Solch einen simplen Filter habe ich auch noch irgendwo…

Zum Zubehör braucht man nichts schreiben, Schläuche, Schellen, verschiedene Saugvorsätze. Es sind immer dieselben Produkte von den einzelnen Anbietern, selbst auf den dort oft klein gehaltenen Produktfotos ist das zu erkennen. Poolbranche, Made in Japan oder China.

Zurück zur Impellerpumpe. Ein deutscher Produzent, diese hier stammt von Theo __ Schneider. Sehr angenehm ist die Gewissheit dass man -sollte der Händler aus welchem Grund auch immer sein Geschäftsfeld verlassen- bei Serviceanfragen auch in Zukunft einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner hat. Selbst der GAU, wenn das Pumpengehäuse reißt oder der Motor verschmort dürfte damit kein Problem sein.
Auf folgenden Fotos ist der Pumpenkopf geöffnet, der Hersteller empfiehlt dies regelmäßig zu Reinigungszwecken durchzuführen. Der kleine Hebel ist ein Bypass, damit kann die Ansaugleistung gedrosselt werden.
          
Der Pumpenkopf selber ist komplett aus Edelstahl und lässt sich sehr leicht demontieren. Ein wenig muss man auf die beiden O-Ringe aufpassen, vor allen Dingen wenn man die ganze Geschichte wieder montiert. Ein paar mal geübt sollte reichen.

Auf der Druckseite ist wunschgemäß ein 2“ Gewindestutzen werksseitig verbaut, hier wird eine C-Schlauchkupplung aufgeschraubt. Der 52 mm C-Schlauch ist nicht nur preisgünstig (der Meter etwas über einem Euro) er verbraucht im eingewickelten Zustand auch sehr wenig Platz. Auf der Saugseite wird der übliche 38 mm starke Schwimmschlauch angeschlossen.

Im Betrieb ist die Pumpe relativ leise, jedenfalls leiser als ein Gardena Hauswasserwerk mit 86db. Was man sofort bemerkt ist ein verändertes Geräusch sowie die Pumpe beginnt trocken zu laufen, z.B. wenn die Ansaugöffnung der verschiedenen Saugvorsätze verstopft ist. Da hat man einen sicheren Geräuschindikator.

Zur Saugleistung.

Ich darf eine alte Automobil-Werbefloskel von einem Rolls Royce zur Stärke seiner Motorisierung verwenden: Sie ist AUSREICHEND. 

Der C-Schlauch ist prall gefüllt, aus der senkrecht nach oben gerichteten Ausflusskupplung (wie gesagt, 5 cm Offendurchmesser) steigt der volle Strahl etwa 30 cm nach oben ehe die Schwerkraft ihn umkehrt. Ein 10 l Baueimer ist in ca. drei Sekunden gefüllt.

Wenn man jetzt daraus schlußfolgert das auf der Saugseite eine brachiale Gewalt alles, aber auch alles herausreisst und in die Pumpe zwängt der irrt.
Es geht zwar zielstrebig, trotzdem total gesittet zu.
Je nach angeflanschtem Saugvorsatz (kleine Bürsten, mittlere oder großflächige, Mulmglocken etc.) kann man die Saugwirkung auf verschieden große Flächen konzentrieren.

Das abgesaugte Wasservolumen wurde natürlich nicht wieder zurück geführt, eine halbe Stunde gesaugt und folgerichtig anderthalb Stunden nachgefüllt.

Wenn mich jemand nach dem ersten Einsatz fragen würde ob er überdimensioniert ist: 'Nein'.


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Wenn mich jemand nach dem ersten Einsatz fragen würde ob er überdimensioniert ist: 'Nein'.


Peter,
es soll niemand gezwungen werden mit einem "Daihatsu" seinen Teich abzusaugen. :smoki
Ich hatte mit letztens auch überlegt, ob ich die paar Blätter am Boden nicht mit einem Teichsauger bequemer als mit dem Kescher rausholen kann.
Da ich mit einer Strömungspumpe mal ordentlich umrühren kann und den Dreck dann der Vorfilter rausholt, dachte ich: muss nicht wirklich sein!

Dein Gerät sieht aber schon so aus, als ob es mehr als seinen Zweck erfüllt. Man darf sich auch schon mal etwas Spass gönnen.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Peter,

Tolles Gerät! 

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schlammsauger, da mein Zehnder USS 3000 nach 13 Jahren seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich war damit sehr zufrieden, möchte jetzt aber auch auf einen Impeller-Schlammsauger umsteigen. Für mich wäre ein (noch) tragbares Gerät  wichtig, da die fahrbaren Untersätze in meinem Gelände nicht so gut zu gebrauchen sind. 

Gefrunden habe ich nur den Tapir 5000 und den Schlammprofi  6000, die beide unter 20 kg wiegen und für meinen 80 m³- Teich doch ausreichen müssten,- oder?

Vielleicht ist Dir auf der Suche nach einem guten Sauger für Deinen eigenen Teich  auch ein Gerät aufgefallen, das es in die engere Wahl schaffte. Für eine Information wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar. Ich habe keinen Kies im Teich, also wäre ein Steinabscheider für meinen neuen Sauger nicht notwendig.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Elfriede,



Elfriede schrieb:


> ...möchte jetzt aber auch auf einen Impeller-Schlammsauger umsteigen. Für mich wäre ein (noch) tragbares Gerät  wichtig, da die fahrbaren Untersätze in meinem Gelände nicht so gut zu gebrauchen sind.
> Gefrunden habe ich nur den Tapir 5000 und den Schlammprofi  6000, die beide unter 20 kg wiegen und für meinen 80 m³- Teich doch ausreichen müssten,- oder?
> ...Ich habe keinen Kies im Teich, also wäre ein Steinabscheider für meinen neuen Sauger nicht notwendig.



Um gleich mit dem Letzten anzufangen: dass du keinen Steinabscheider benötigst (er ist ja lediglich ein recht grober Filter mit 5 mm Maschenweite) minimiert nicht nur die Kosten sondern senkt natürlich auch das Gewicht.

Zum fahrbaren Untersatz: ich möchte ihn nicht missen. 
Selbstverständlich könnte ich selbst ein angenommen 40 kg schweres Gerät die paar Meter aus dem Geräteschuppen an den Teich schleppen, nur so langsam kommt man in das Alter wo man es sich gern leichter macht. 
Bei schwerem, sprich unebenen Gelände stellt man mit diesem fahrbaren Untersatz sicherlich keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde auf, andererseits muss man das ja auch nicht. Bei mir ist es buckelig und so geht es eben ein wenig gemächlicher zur Sache. Natürlich kann es bei dir sein dass du Stufen überwinden musst, da kann man dann besser vielleicht schleppen.

Ich habe recht lange nach einem zuverlässigen deutschen (und günstigen) Fabrikat gesucht, bei BoFiTec als Handelsvertretung bin ich schlußendlich gelandet. Wenn ich jetzt nochmals dort nachschaue -unter Berücksichtigung deiner Auswahlgrenzen - dann würde ich an deiner Stelle zum 5000 l/h Modell tendieren denn es kostet knapp die Hälfte zum 6000er Modell und hat 230 V Anschluss.

Die Bindung zweier verschiedener Leistungsgrößen (z.B. für einen 100 m² großen Teich reicht ein 5000er Modell, bei 200 m² wird das 12000er Modell empfohlen) ist meiner Meinung nach eine der häufigsten, leider erfolgreichen aber gleichzeitig völlig verdrehten Werbeaussagen in unserer Welt. Selbst mit einem 3000 l/h Sauger können 500 m² Teiche gesäubert werden, es dauert selbstverständlich länger. Als Nicht-Profi, welcher nie und nimmer mit solch einer Dienstleistung seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten muss, ist es bezüglich dieser Thematik so etwas von 

Mit dem 5000er Modell kannst du deinen Teich locker bewältigen.

Jetzt noch ein wichtiger Tipp, die letzten Tage erst haben zu ihm geführt. 
Nimm *unbedingt* den dickeren 38 mm Schwimmsaugschlauch, der dünnere 32 mm führt selbst bei 10 m Sauglänge zu einem deutlichen Saugkraftverlust!!
Um diesen auszugleichen bräuchtest du bereits ein 12000er Modell...

Schwimmschläuche preiswert findest du  z.B. *hier*, ich würde ihn mir sehr reichlich bestellen. Man kann ihn trennen und mittels ebenfalls dort erhältlicher Doppelnippel und Schlauchtüllen je nach Bedarf verlängern.

Viele Grüße an das arg gebeutelte Griechenland.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort, sie hat mir sehr geholfen.

Es stimmt, auf den fahrbaren Untersatz werde ich nun doch nicht verzichten, denn eigentlich  habe ich schon jetzt die  Grenze für die Schlepperei schwerer Lasten  um Jahre überschritten,- Glück gehabt!

Ich habe mir die 5000er Pumpe bei BoFiTec noch einmal angeschaut. Leider ist sie nicht mit einem Wendeschalter ausgestattet, der mir doch sehr wichtig erscheint. Bei Schlammprofi Stahl hingegen hat ihn  jede Impellerpumpe, sonst scheinen die Puimpen baugleich zu sein und ebebso wie bei BoFITec aus deutscher Erzeugung.

Das gesamte Schlauchmaterial, einschließlich Schwimmschlauch 38mm und Saugglocke möchte ich von meinem USS 3000 verwenden, aber eventuell aus Platzgründen einen C-Schlauch bestellen, denn mein Geräteschuppen ist schon gerammelt voll mit unhandlichen Schläuchen.

Ja, in dem arg gebeuelten Griechenland funktionieren viele Dinge nicht wie sie sollten. Auf den Inseln ist das zum Glück nicht so spürbar, außer im Warentransport, weshalb ich den Schlammsauger lieber an meine österreichische Adresse liefern lasse, da mein Mann in gut drei Wochen nach Paros kommt und ihn mitbringen kann.

Mit Dank für Deine unschätzbare Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Peter,

meine Bestellung des Schlammsaugers sollte längst weg sein, aber leider kann ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen wie breit  das Fahrgestell ist. Für mich ist das außerordentlich wichtig, weil ich mit dem Gerät über einen sehr schmalen Steg fahren muss. Die Radspur dürfte maximal 40cm betragen. 

Große Bitte: Kannst Du die Spurbreite Deines Fahrgestells abmessen und mir mitteilen, damit ich den Sauger endlich bestellen kann.

Im Voraus Dank und liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Große Bitte: Kannst Du die Spurbreite Deines Fahrgestells abmessen...
> Elfriede



Na klar, sie beträgt 34 cm.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Danke Peter, 

nun spricht nichts mehr gegen meine  Bestellung des Schlamm-Profi 6000, denn 34 cm geht locker und mit einem 230V-Anschluss und Wendeschalter bekomme ich ihn auch.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Peter,

seit einer Woche habe ich nun die  kleinere Schwester Deiner Impellerpumpe (6000 l/h) und bin begeistert von dieser handlichen Pumpe als Schlammsauger, wenn ich sie aus Wassermangel im Moment  auch nur sehr sparsam für die allernötigsten Arbeiten am Teich einsetzen kann. Ohne Deine Hilfe wäre ich nie auf diesen Super-Schlammsauger gekommen.
Sowohl den gewünschten 230V-Anschluss als auch den Wendeschalter konnte ich bekommen und der fahrbare Untersatz meiner Pumpe ist nur 26cm breit, also auf meinem Steg problemlos zu bewegen. Beratung, Kauf und Lieferung von BoFiTec hätte auch  nicht besser laufen können.

Mit ganz herzlichem Dank für Deine Hilfe und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Elfriede,

schön das es alles so geklappt hat bis hin nach Griechenland.

Bisher habe ich den Sauger zweimal intensiv im Einsatz gehabt, beim zweiten Mal fehlte irgendwie die 'Power'. Ich hatte den Pumpenkompf zu Reinigungszwecken (und Neugier) auseinandergeschraubt und natürlich falschherum zusammengeschraubt...

Bevor man das Ding demontiert sollten ein paar Markierungen angebracht sein.


----------



## PeterBoden (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Jetzt, im zweiten Jahr seit der Anschaffung, habe ich der Pumpe einen Vorfilter spendiert.

Ich habe nur Kiessand -plus einem kleinen Lehmanteil- als Substrat. Theoretisch ist die Impellerpumpe damit nicht überfordert, Feststoffe bis zu 8...10mm Durchmesser transportiert sie bauartbedingt klaglos.
Praktisch sind aber doch mit der Zeit größere Fremdkörper am Teichgrund vorhanden. Kleinere Kiesel (hat die wer hineingeworfen?), Schneckengehäuse egal ob bewohnt oder nicht, irgendwelche kleineren Zweige und und und...

Das Wichtigste vornweg: der Vorfilter hat sich bewährt, es war keine überflüssige Anschaffung. Als unverzichtbar sehe ich das durchsichtige Außengehäuse an, man hat somit jederzeit Kontrolle über den Verschmutzungsgrad.

Nach jeweils 30 min Betriebsdauer (das wären etwa 5000l) habe ich ihn geöffnet und den Grobschmutz heraus geholt, das entsprach jedesmal einem Volumen von etwa einem Liter.

Hier ist die vom Lieferanten vorgesehene Montagevariante zu sehen:
 

Das Filtergehäuse, ein durchsichtiges PVC-Rohr mit 125 mm Durchmesser wird senkrecht montiert, der Eingang (Schwimmschlauch zum Teichsauger wie Mulmglocke o.ä.) als auch der Ausgang (kurzer Verbindungsschlauch zum Pumpeneingang) befinden sich ca. ein Meter über dem Pumpenkörper. Die 90° Anschlüsse habe ich extra geordert, ansonst wären die Schläuche noch schlimmer in die Höhe gekommen.

Ich hatte Probleme das das Rohr ausreichend gefüllt bleibt.

Sofort wurde nach Undichtigkeiten auf der Saugseite geschaut und ich darf versichern das alles dicht war und ist. Mit der Mulmglocke als Saugkopf blieb der Wasserstand im Rohr bei mindestens 30 cm -das reicht um das Saugrohr zum Pumpenkopf immer unter Wasser zu halten- aber bei der dann verwendeten Bürste -kleinere Saugöffnung- zog das interne Saugrohr Luft. Eine Drosselung der Pumpe mittels Beipass brachte nur vorübergende Besserung.

Kurzer Hand wurde das Rohrmonstrum aus der senkrechten Lage befreit und in sehr flachen Winkel neben die Pumpe gelegt.
Sofort war eine Verbesserung zu beobachten, das interne Saugrohr blieb unter allen Umständen unter Wasser, das durchsichtige 125 mm Rohr war immer zur Hälfte gefüllt.
 

Ich werde es zukünftig nicht mehr senkrecht an der Pumpe befestigen. Nebenbei erwähnt, sollte es tatsächlich voll mit Wasser gefüllt sein ist es schwerer als die Pumpe mit angeflanschten 2,2 kW Motor, die Standsicherheit leidet. Und jedesmal zur Reinigung mit einem großen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher (Größe 3) die Rohrschelle aufschrauben und dann natürlich wieder zuschrauben kann es auch nicht sein.

Den Vorfilter betrachte ich als autarke Einheit, ein kleines Gestell um ihn leicht schräg neben der Pumpe zu positionieren dürfte schnell gebaut sein.
Seine eigentliche Länge betrachte ich als total überdimensioniert.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Peter,

für mich sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Steinabscheider zur Impeller-Pumpe außerordentlich interessant und wertvoll. Schon im ersten Jahr hatte ich Probleme mit einem schmalen, scharfkantigen Steinchen, das sich offensichtlich in der Pumpe quergelegt und mir die Gummimembran völlig zerstört hat. 

Ich habe überhaupt kein Substrat in meinem Teich, weshalb ich auf den Steinabscheider von Anfang an verzichtet habe, aber irgendwie ( du sagst es) muss doch immer wieder ein Kieselstein in den Teich gelangen. Also wollte ich mir für die neue Teichsaison auch den Steinabscheider leisten, allerdings den kleineren, weil ich bei dem hohen Ding um die Stabilität der Pumpe fürchtete. Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Es klappte nicht mit einer Lieferung nach Griechenland und ich habe nach einer anderern Vorsorge für die Pumpe gesucht und auch gefunden. Bei meinem USS 3000-Sauger waren alle Bürsten und Zusatzteile vor dem Schlauchanschluss mit (12 mm) gelochten  Niro-Blättchen verschlossen, um größere Teile erst gar nicht in die Pumpe zu saugen. Diese Niro-Teile habe ich nun in die Bürsten des SchlammProfi eingebaut und brauche mir um die Sicherheit der Membrane nun keine Sorgen mehr zu machen. Auf den Steinabscheider kann ich auch gerne  verzichten, seit ich dieses Ungetüm auf deinem Foto gesehen habe. Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Hallo Elfriede,

an solch eine Lösung hatte ich auch gedacht, einfach vorne am Bürstenkopf eine Lochblende anbringen. Vermutlich hat man da aber einen erheblichen Saugkraftverlust, insbesondere wenn sich erste Fremdkörper vor die Blende oder das Einlassgitter setzen.
Je großflächiger der Vorfilter umso größer das Reinigungsintervall.
So betrachtet ist die 125 mm 'Rohrbombe' nicht schlecht, aber wie wir beide festgestellt haben eine arg wacklige Konstruktion.
Wie bereits berichtet lege ich ihn jedesmal im Winkel von 10-20° neben die Pumpe.
Das durchschnittliche Reinigungsintervall ist größer 30 min.

Für solch einen Vorfilter gibt es unzählige Konstruktionsvarianten.

Im industriellen Sektor (zuweilen habe ich mit diesen profesionellen Exemplaren beruflich zu tun) werden z.B. Edelstahlrohre verwendet welche ähnliche Abmessungen wie mein Vorfilter aufweisen. Am Boden geschlossen, kein abschraubbarer Endverschluss. Der Ablauf ist seitlich 10 cm über dem unteren Boden fest verschweißt. In das ein Meter lange Rohr wird ein 70 cm langer Beutelfilter eingesetzt, dieser hat einen oberen festen Plastikrand welcher dicht in eine Halterung im Rohrinneren einrastet. So kann er nicht in sich zusammenrutschen. Der obere Deckel samt 0-Ring ist mit Drehscharnieren ausgestattet und wird mittels dreier Schnellspanner dicht verschlossen. Der Saugeinlauf befindet sich oben noch über dem Beutelfilter. Diese Beutelfilter haben einen Durchlass von 10, 20, 50 oder 100 µm, bei uns müsste es ein Käfig mit 8 mm Maschenweite sein.
Aber das ist eine andere Liga mit anderen Preisen.:crazy


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger*

Ja Peter, das mit dem Saugkraftverlust stimmt natürlich, wenn sich das Lochblech einmal mit eine Blätterschicht zusetzt, die aber schnell und einhändig zu entfernen  ist, schneller jedenfalls als den Schlauch im Rückwärtsgang von einer Verstopfung zu befreien, wozu man einen gesonderten Kübel benötigt. Du hast sicher einen größeren Arbeitsradius zur Verfügung als ich auf dem nur 50cm breiten Steg. Mein Teich ist auch nicht so groß wie deiner und lange Saugeinheiten kann ich sowieso nie durchführen, da ich ja extrem mit dem Wasser sparen muss. Aber an sich bin ich mit der Impellerpumpe sehr zufrieden, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht verstehe, warum nicht schon werkseitig für einen besseren Verstopfungsschutz vorgesorgt ist. 

An deinem Vorfilter finde ich besonders gut, dass man den Grad und den Inhalt der Verschmutzung jederzeit im Blick hat. Übrigens habe ich mir so einen Käfig mit 10mm Machenweite schon im Vorjahr gebaut, war aber mit der Befestigung etwas ratlos, er ging immer wieder ab.
Auf der Zubehörseite zu unseren Saugern habe ich letztens eine Art Abscheide-Bürste gesehen, aber leider habe ich keine Usererfahrungen zu dem teuren Teil gefunden. Kennst du diese Bürste vielleicht?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Gunnar (9. Apr. 2014)

_Hallo Leute 

Nach der  Reinigungsaktion unseres großen Schwimmteiches im letzten Jahr (2013) stand die Entscheidung fest, dass eine Impellerpumpe als Teichsauger angeschafft werden muß! An dieser Stelle muß ich auch Peter für seine HILFE danken!

Ende Februar wurde eine Phönix 16000 von Theo Schreider Pumpen geliefert.
Nach noch einigen Besorgungen für den ersten Einsatz konnte Mitte März die Pumpe in ihren Leistungen getestet werden.....und was soll ich sagen, die Anschaffung hat sich voll gelohnt!

Sooooo viel Leistung hatte mein alter Teichsauger auf Vakuumbasis leider nicht.

Mit dem Phönix Sauger ( der Motor hat 2,2KW Drehstromleistung) kann man ohne Pause sehr effizient arbeiten, so dass innerhalb eines Tages der gesamte Teich vom Winterschlamm und Schilfresten gereinigt werden konnte.

Fazit nach dem ersten Schlammsaugen: würde ich wieder anschaffen und kann solch eine ART von Pumpe nur empfehlen!  Die Leistung muss jeder selber entscheiden!

Hier jetzt einige Bilder:

       _


----------



## anz111 (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

Auch ich habe mir im Vorjahr noch das selbe Reinungsgerät wie der Peter gekauft und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Bei größeren Schwimmteichen würde ich auf keinen Fall auf einen schwacheren Sauger setzten, eher noch einen stärkeren. Die Impellerpumte ist rasch zusammengebaut und hat eine Saugleistung, dass sie auch Steine mit 3 cm Durchmesser locker mitnimmt (Steinabscheider nicht vergessen).
Von mir eine klare Empfehlung.

LG Oliver


----------

